# Oven cooked mealworms?



## Amuhlhahn (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I was looking for different snacks for pixie and came across oven baked mealworms. I was wondering if there were any thoughts on these. Are they better than the freeze dried ones which can cause impactions?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, I would guess oven baked mealworms would be better. I'm pretty sure they'd still retain some of their moisture, at least, though I guess the baking would remove some. I don't think it'd be as bad as freeze-dried though. I know LizardGirl mentioned at one point that she was doing oven roasted mealworms, roaches, etc. for her hedgehogs, though I never did find out how exactly she did it (if she froze them first to kill them, how long they were in the oven for, etc.).


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know that anyone has ever differentiated between roasted vs freeze-dried risks before. Dry roasted mealworms are often hard to find and are pricy. Are you planning to make your own or do you have a source for them? I look for them and dry roasted waxworms from time to time.

Kelsey,I have never actually dry roasted mealworms, but I do know the basic steps of how to do it. See below:

Rinse them in a colander to dislodge any food, substrate or frass that they may be holding onto. Pick through them to remove any remaining bedding/food debris and dead worms. Pat dry with paper towels. Then put them in a container in the freezer for about 15-20 minutes. This should quickly kill them.

Remove from freezer and spread them out on a cookie sheet. You may want to line it or give it a light coating of olive oil to prevent sticking.

Bake in a 200 degree oven until dry/crispy. It should take roughly 1-2 hrs.

I was warned that they can stink quite a lot when they first start to bake. But when done they really do smell yummy.


----------



## Amuhlhahn (Aug 8, 2014)

That was I thought too Lilysmommy. As for what you asked Kalandra, I found some on amazon for sale for about the same price as the freeze dried ones and was thinking of getting some since I fogot to put the ones I have in the fridge to keep them good so they are getting pretty ripe and I don't really want to give them to Pixie.

Here is the link to what I found:


----------

